# Idiots Like This, Biggest Threat to 2nd Ammendment



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

News from The Associated Press


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep. He's an idiot. I call B.S. and why would you even have to have a conversation about whether or not the rifle was automatic in order to receive assurances that it wasn't? I hope they throw book at him.


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

You can't fix stupid


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

More likely he was being the bad ass, showing what he would do to his girl friend. He's a moron.


----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

Moonshinedave said:


> You can't fix stupid


Bingo. Next he'll jump in his car, liquored up and run someone down.


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Bouncer roids and other substances in the mix?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

Why is the really stupid always manage to hurt or kill someone else instead of just themelves?


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

Sad sad story. I hope he gets a nice long long sentence for that. Doesn't bring the girl back though.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

Nathan Jefferson said:


> Sad sad story. I hope he gets a nice long long sentence for that. Doesn't bring the girl back though.


You are so right. Occasionally I will challenge a person where they target practice. They act like I'm anti 2nd amendment.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

It's so sad and unfortunate that somebody being stupid and reckless can cause so much pain to an innocent family. People need to learn some responsibility.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

That dude LOOKS goofy. Too bad innocent people have to suffer over that douche bag. Idiots like him are the reason that the anti gun lobby are acheiving what little they are. lock the churn lips up.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

Don't lock him up, take him out back and put a bullet through his head, don't ever want him have a chance to reproduce!


----------

